# brute force tie rod length



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone know the spec for the tie rods, Im putting new ones on and one it bent the other is fine, are both sides the same length or does anyone have the measurement for the length between the ends. My manual is on my other computer and it no longer wants to turn on so I cant look it up.

Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Derag2 said:


> Anyone know the spec for the tie rods, Im putting new ones on and one it bent the other is fine, are both sides the same length or does anyone have the measurement for the length between the ends. My manual is on my other computer and it no longer wants to turn on so I cant look it up.
> 
> Thanks


Right at 13 inches is the length of the bare rod itself if I remember. But with the ends that's different. It will depend on what it takes to get the toe-in in spec...10MM+-


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Steering​*•​​​​Install the tie-rod ends so that the tie-rod has the correct
length [A], and both visible thread lengths * are equal.*​*
**Tie-rod Length
Standard: 393.3 mm (15.48 in.)​•​​​​Tighten:​
Torque - Tie-rod Locknuts: 37 N·m (3.8 kgf·m, 27 ft·lb)

but I cant get picture to print....lol
*


----------

